

Selling a spot in line to buy a Seaboard Stage Piano now - petar

ROLI has started selling their line of Seaboard pianos, based on a novel multidimensional touch
interface. I reserved a spot in line (to buy) 2 years ago. If you are interested in purchasing my spot to a buy a Seaboard right away, let me know.
======
petar
You can exercise the option to buy the Seaboard right away.

